# Goodbye to my boys



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I've had to rehome my boys  I'll be moving across the country in a couple of months and at first everything was going along fine and I'd planned on taking all my rats with me. And then my husband informed me that we can't afford a trailer so pretty much everything I own has to fit into my very small SUV. This means only one travel cage and only one travel cage means only one sex. I was devastated and there was no way I could make the decision between giving up my boys or girls. My husband decided on the boys since most of my girls are one year or more and my boys are younger (plus he says I don't ramble on and on about my boys as much as my girls). That being decided, I had to find them homes. I kept turning people away left and right, changing my ads to be more detailed and explain what I expect from people, and just about gave up hope. Pippin was surprisingly the easiest; his biting habit was explained fully in my ad and someone who had years worth of experience with rats contacted me. After seeing her home and he other rats I thought it'd be a good match. I get updates frequently and he's doing well. Odin and Smeagol were harder since I wanted them to stay together. I finally found a family that was very interested in rats but a little low on experience. After talking with them for a couple of weeks and helping them get everything they need together, I took the boys to meet them. They immediately fell in love and my phone has been blowing up with texts about how much they love them and what they're doing. Thorin, my little rat-hating, one-eyed fellow was another that was hard to place but not for lack of interest (I think most liked the novelty of a one-eyed rat). I had to turn away a few who thought they could just throw him in with their other boys (despite the ad saying that he does not like other rats) and since I had no really experienced rat owners apply, I settled with someone who could keep him alone. The absolutely only reason I agreed to this is because the woman applying is disabled (home all day) and had just lost her service dog of 14 years. She was not ready for another dog and had no other pets so I thought it might be a good fit. Despite the effort and care that I put into finding my boys homes, I still feel guilty and can't help but have doubts in the back of my mind. I made it abundantly clear that I would take them back in a heartbeat if they decide they don't want them (one of the reasons I rehomed them 2 months before my move). It's such a bittersweet experience seeing your rats happy and loved in another home and despite my secret desire for them to all call me and give my boys back, I can't help but be happy that my boys are playing with kids and warming the heart of a woman who needed a companion. I'll stop now since I can't really see what I'm typing anymore


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear... what a difficult decision you had to make, but I think you did right by them to find new homes with people who will love and cherish them as much as you did.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you for your kind words. I think I just needed one person to say that what I did was ok so that I can stop feeling like such a terrible person. I was crying over skype with my husband about giving up the boys because they provide such a drastic difference in personality from my girls and how I wouldn't have fat, cuddly rats anymore and while I was in the midst of my breakdown, my oldest girl hopped into my lap and nestled herself in the crook of my arm. She has never done that before and it's exactly what I needed at that moment. Rats never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Roonel (Jan 27, 2014)

You have nothing to blame yourself for. You couldn't keep them all and it sounds like the ratties have gone to great homes. My sister had to rehome her cherished cats a while back when she moved into an apartment where no pets were allowed. It broke her heart at first, but she has found peace about it now. It makes her very happy to get pics of them, happy and content, with their new owner. You did the best thing you could do for each rat, and you can't ask yourself to do more than that. It will get easier with time.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry you had to go through that. Many hugs for you! It sounds like each went to a home that needed them.  I'd say you did a great job at making sure each rat will be loved and cared for. You are most certainly not a terrible person. Sometimes life happens and throws you into a awful situation... but you handled it wonderfully.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

of course what you did was ok. they sound like great homes.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you all. I just got an update from the woman who took Thorin and she is absolutely loving him


----------

